# Is John Piper the author of Romans?



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 10, 2008)

See this post for more:

John Piper, the author of Romans? « Mining Grace


----------



## turmeric (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Herald (Apr 10, 2008)

That is too funny.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 10, 2008)

Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey, we can even see the face of Daniel Ritchie on that link!

He always just hides behind a book on the PB!

GO yonder and see!


----------



## Quickened (Apr 10, 2008)

ahhaah! Thats awesome


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 10, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Hey, we can even see the face of Daniel Ritchie on that link!
> 
> He always just hides behind a book on the PB!
> 
> GO yonder and see!



Actually that is GI Williamson who is about 86. I, on the other hand, am mererly 26.


----------



## etexas (Apr 10, 2008)

St. Piper????


----------



## Ivan (Apr 10, 2008)

etexas said:


> St. Piper????



I think W.A.Criswell is the patron saint of Southern Baptist...well, conservative Southern Baptist.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 10, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, we can even see the face of Daniel Ritchie on that link!
> ...




 Thanks for clarifying that, brother. I always thought you looked really old for your age. Now we know the truth.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 10, 2008)

Ivan said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > St. Piper????
> ...



 Saint Criswell? It does not have a ring to it like St. Paul or St. John. What about St. Ivan?


----------



## Ivan (Apr 10, 2008)

Stephen said:


> What about St. Ivan?



Now *THAT* is funny!! Just ask my wife.


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 10, 2008)

Wait a minute! Are you folks saying that John Piper _didn't_ write Romans?


----------



## Stephen (Apr 10, 2008)

Well some of us are saying that. Daniel is convinced that Piper wrote it, but he offers no internal or external evidence for his claim. Poor diluted boy.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 10, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Well some of us are saying that. Daniel is convinced that Piper wrote it, but he offers no internal or external evidence for his claim. Poor diluted boy.



I think you mean deluded.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 10, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Wait a minute! Are you folks saying that John Piper _didn't_ write Romans?



Dennis are you saying that John Piper is about 2000 years old? Be a bit more charitable please.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 10, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum said:
> ...



The folks at Magherafelt Reformed Baptist were convinced I was a 55 year old man because I commented on their pastor's blog using GI Williamson's picture. When the pastor in question pointed this out to me, I replied by saying that I am sure GI would be flattered to know that people think he is only 55 (when, in reality, he is in his mid-80s).


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 10, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> See this post for more:
> 
> John Piper, the author of Romans? « Mining Grace




That's interesting!


I'll make a note of that in my Bible!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 10, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute! Are you folks saying that John Piper _didn't_ write Romans?
> ...



I'm sorry. Piper graduated from Fuller, I graduated from Fuller. Think some of us tend to have messiah complexes?


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Apr 10, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> See this post for more:
> 
> John Piper, the author of Romans? « Mining Grace



Hmm, perhaps John Piper is Paul reincarnate...that could explain how Piper has a great understanding of Romans 9 in his exegesis of the chapter. Although if Piper was really Paul reincarnate I'm sure he wouldn't be a credobaptist....
So scratch that idea


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 10, 2008)

ChristianHedonist said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > See this post for more:
> ...



Why? Are you anticipating that Paul would change his position from the one taught in the Bible?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 10, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> ChristianHedonist said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



Piper has!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 10, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > ChristianHedonist said:
> ...


----------



## Stephen (Apr 11, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > Well some of us are saying that. Daniel is convinced that Piper wrote it, but he offers no internal or external evidence for his claim. Poor diluted boy.
> ...





 Sorry, you certainly are not diluted. I think that is the modern American way of spelling deluded.


----------

